# 2015 SHELBY INVASION & CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride - SUNDAY JULY 5th 2015



## cyclonecoaster.com

_*That's right a lot of people have asked about the SHELBY INVASION -- YES IT'S ON for EVERY JULY & as always is a FREE EVENT- 

The 2015 SHELBY INVASION is set for the SAME DAY as the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride which is coming up quick on Sunday JULY 5th 2015 - 

The first SHELBY INVASION in 2013 was fun with Slick wanting to show up the Huffman crowd - The SHELBY INVASION idea was born when Slick & I joking around & came up "THE SHELBY INVASION" as the catch line for this ride - Well we had so much fun doing it & with great response from other Shelby owners with a great turnout in 2013 - with around 35 Shelby's making it to the ride - That we wanted to make it a annual migration - Last year in 2014 we had even more Shelby bicycles make it to the ride - even with Slick and John not being able to make it out with their Shelby's for all to see -

Well 2015 Slick will be making it back down to ride in the 2015 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade with CYCLONE COASTER on SATURDAY & The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride & SHELBY INVASION with Karla on Sunday - John should be out with his freshly restored Shelby Airflo with family - Marty with his new ride & myself & a few friends in the area will start the invasion strong .... 

Below I will start by posting some pics from 2 years ago of SHELBY INVASION goodness ... Please post your SHELBY INVASION pics 

I will update the website & facebook with SHELBY INVASION information - which will start from our usual meeting point & time for the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride @ Portfolio Coffeehouse - Meet & Greet 9:30am - Ride Leave @ 10:30am SHARP ... 

Ride Shelby - Frank *_


----------



## fordmike65

Still no Shelby in my garage...Who has one to lend?


----------



## slick

You know ill be there. This will be an epic display of Shelby bikes. 

Fordmike, im sure one of us will have one for you to borrow. But be fair warned, once you ride it, your Colsons will be for sale. Lol


----------



## scrubbinrims

Looks like the smack...is back! 
Chris


----------



## cyclingday

I'm looking forward to this next installment of the Shelby Invasion Ride.
I've been so inspired that if all goes according to the plan, I will be riding a new to me, estate find 1940 Speedline Supreme.
Here are some of the as found pictures.
The bike is not fully road worthy yet so fresh pictures are on hold for now.
More to come, so get your Shelby Cycles ready to ride!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Looking like potential there Marty ....  Can't wait to see this one at the 2015 SHELBY INVASION this year .... I also will have a Few Shelby " Go with the Flo " T-shirts - along with some "Bobby Shelby " T-shirts available BEFORE the City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade & BEFORE the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride & SHELBY INVASION ... see everyone there 

Ride Shelby - Frank 
*


----------



## cyclingday

Ok, as promised, here are the updated photos of the 1940 Shelby Speedline Supreme.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster

cyclingday said:


> Ok, as promised, here are the updated photos of the 1940 Shelby Speedline Supreme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Marty, that is a true thing of beauty. Drop dead gorgeous!!! Rob.


----------



## cyclingday

Thank you, Rob.
I thought about this bike a lot after it first appeared here a couple of years ago.
This one was close. It had actually been rolled out to the trash!


----------



## 37fleetwood

slick said:


> You know ill be there. This will be an epic display of Shelby bikes.
> 
> Fordmike, im sure one of us will have one for you to borrow. But be fair warned, once you ride it, your Colsons will be for sale. Lol




it's traditional that during an invasion, at least some bikes come from somewhere other than the invasion site.
so far the invasion has failed to materialize, maybe this year a couple will show up?
I'm afraid the problem is finding an owner who can sit in a vehicle with one for more than an hour without getting violently sick from looking at it's ugliness is almost impossible.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

37fleetwood said:


> it's traditional that during an invasion, at least some bikes come from somewhere other than the invasion site.
> so far the invasion has failed to materialize, maybe this year a couple will show up?
> I'm afraid the problem is finding an owner who can sit in a vehicle with one for more than an hour without getting violently sick from looking at it's ugliness is almost impossible.




*Scott .... Just curious ..... 30 plus Shelby bicycles showing up both years @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride since the SHELBY INVASION beginnings ( the last two July rides ) is not a big enough turnout to represent the Shelby brand @ the SHELBY INVASION for you ??? .... I don't ever remember seeing or hearing of that many Huffman brand bicycles ridden in one spot any time recently .... or ever ... I get it Shelby bicycles are just not your thing ... PERFECT  !!!   It just means that there is more Shelby bicycles for those of us that admire & enjoy them ... I HAD a Huffman once ... once ... I passed it on .... just not my thing 

So Scott how many Shelby bicycles need to show up to meet your idea of "materialize" ??? It might be a low gag reflex & lack of respect for the Shelby bicycle & well possibly the Jack in the Box meal may be contributing to being violently sick in the car with a bicycle ... just trying to help ... 

Ride Shelby 

Frank   *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

cyclingday said:


> Ok, as promised, here are the updated photos of the 1940 Shelby Speedline Supreme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nice  nice  nice ..... Another SUPREME bicycle saved to be ridden again after many moons ... a very unique example of this bicycle .... which we never knew existed with these options until found untouched a couple years back .... Can't wait to see her .. Ride Shelby - Frank


----------



## 37fleetwood

I'll agree there was a fair turn out, but to be a true invasion, at least some have to come from out of town!

here are last years local bikes:





and the out of town section (notice in particular Slick and Carla's bikes in this section


----------



## 37fleetwood

...and Huffman has always gone for quality over quantity, something Shelby has never been able to pull off


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Slick & Karla unfortunately couldn't make it out last July - Poolboy was out too ... we still had a great turnout with many new & many familiar Shelby bicycles reuniting @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride ... This year SLick & Karla will be out for the City of Lake Forest fourth of July Parade on Saturday & the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride & SHELBY INVASION on Sunday 

.. & the INVASION is just a name for the ride .... Just like if there was a Huffman ride organized ... where Huffman riders would ride there "quality" bicycles together ... would be called something like the "HUFFMAN HOOTENANNY".... get it going Scott ... lets see how many "quality" Huffman bicycles make it out ... 

The SHELBY INVASION has a great following already ....heck the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride started with 2 riders who met while buying & selling vintage bicycle parts to one another started meeting people when they met up to exchange parts & ride ... the vision of a monthly ride soon followed & well now it has a decent following ... with 150 plus on average the first Sunday each month ...  

Ride Shelby*


----------



## 37fleetwood

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *
> .. & the INVASION is just a name for the ride .... *




as I recall, it was a photo I took of a bunch of Huffmans that prompted the threat of an invasion, an invasion I'm still waiting for!

it was this shot as I recall:


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

37fleetwood said:


> ...and Huffman has always gone for quality over quantity, something Shelby has never been able to pull off




This is obviously a personal opinion ....  



37fleetwood said:


> as I recall, it was a photo I took of a bunch of Huffmans that prompted the threat of an invasion, an invasion I'm still waiting for!
> 
> it was this shot as I recall:



*
Six Huffman bicycles is far less than 30 plus Shelby Bicycles .... just doing the numbers ... & two have gone to the next care takers .. so four of the fabulous six remain to represent the brand ... & yes the Huffman Heyday inspired the beginnings of the SHELBY INVASION ride ... probably the best thing that happened from the six Huffman bicycles showing up that day .... from a Shelby stand point that is ... Fine looking six too .... but I still ride Shelby by choice ... and wouldn't have it any other way  


I realize your "at least some have to come from out of town" comment is directed towards Slick .. but that's a long drive & family first last year for him & Karla ... & as far as the rest of the Shelby bicycles ... pretty sure they were almost all from "out of town" 

The SHELBY INVASION is meant to be a positive event - Just like the Colson Collaboration & other rides we have held the day of the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides each month ...So lets stay positive here 

1) the Huffman bicycles inspired the Shelby Invasion 
2) Thank you ... that's it 
3) Ride a Shelby if you have one - any other brand is welcome too ... end of story  

*


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net

Sweet bike Marty


----------



## cyclingday

Thanks, Ty.
 Here's to Shelby, Ohio.  
And to the great bikes that were once built there.


----------



## tripple3

*2015 SHELBY INVASION &amp; CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride - SUNDAY JULY 5th 2015*

I had a Shelby that I rode a lot until I sold it to a friend and now I haven't seen it since. 





1934 Eagle
I would ride Shelby but I usually ride to Long Beach and so it would have to be dropped off and ready for me to show up with it....
Or a Shelby project that needs to be built and ridden to said Invasion.....



I forgot about this Shelby I built, rode it and sold because it didn't fit me very well.


----------



## rickyd

Currently residing in SW Missouri near so many of his campaigns I give you General Jo Shelby wearing his best light livery. Don't make me send him out there to invade Long Beach.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

rickyd said:


> Currently residing in SW Missouri near so many of his campaigns I give you General Jo Shelby wearing his best light livery. Don't make me send him out there to invade Long Beach.




*I like it .... General Jo Shelby is welcome anytime invasion or not .... thanks for the picture ... love it ... Happy 4th of July to you & yours ... ride Shelby - Frank *


----------



## DonChristie

I say we swap the Shelby invasion to a more robust Schwinn invasion! Wa-waa-waaa!


----------



## fordmike65

schwinndoggy said:


> I say we swap the Shelby invasion to a more robust Schwinn invasion! Wa-waa-waaa!




*Every* Coasters Ride is a freakin' Schwinn Invasion!


----------



## tripple3

schwinndoggy said:


> I say we swap the Shelby invasion to a more robust Schwinn invasion! Wa-waa-waaa!




I thought you wanted all the Iver Johnson's in the state to show up for a ride?
Now you're calling for a Schwinn invasion??


----------



## tripple3

slick said:


> Well, due to some unforseen circumstances, Karla and I probably won't be making the Shelby Invasion this year once again. Both of our Speedlines are in pieces on both of my bike stands, parts aren't back from the chrome shop, and i just lost all enthusiasm to rectify the situation, as well as other issues. You guys have fun.




I hope everything works out for you and Karla to come.
If I can help out to make it possible let me know what I can do. 
It is always nice to see you 2 and your awesome Bikes.


----------



## DonChristie

tripple3 said:


> I thought you wanted all the Iver Johnson's in the state to show up for a ride?
> Now you're calling for a Schwinn invasion??



January was the Iver invasion! We had three of them! Haha. Mike, your just jealous because you dont own a Schwinn! Lol


----------



## mrg

chrome, we don't need no stinkin chrome, its always the chrome that jams you up !, just ride it !


----------



## tripple3

*Shelby Safety....*

Here is the sweetest Shelby I ever took a pic of



This one showed up at the Pearl Harbor memorial ride. December 2014


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Im going to bring out my Iver Truss. I just finished the wheels set and I rode it last night.


----------



## Robertriley

I don't think the girls Safe-T will be here by then so I think I'm rolling Ol'school like Joe.  1899 Cleveland Lozier


----------



## fordmike65

I just wanna borrow a Shelby to ride


----------



## mrg

Wow, the ax came down and a few post are gone, now its time to get ready to ride !


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Thank god for that! It was none of our concern. The only thing I'm concerned about is the friendship that they have and hopefully a bike doesnt cease the friendship.


----------



## Robertriley

I think it will pass....one ugly and I are friends again.


----------



## mrg

Kids and their toys !


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Ha yeah


----------



## slick

You can all sit around like Charlie Brown waiting for the great pumpkin but the great black airflow, ain't gunna show. Im a poet and didn't know it. 

Good day gentlemen. Have fun down there. The norcal Shelby invasion will happen in San Francisco July 27th at 10am at the Hi Dive bar.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

*Bummer*

Well Slick thats a bummer. I was looking forward to hanging out. Maybe Ill drive up your way when I go to visit Sledge Customs in Martinez. My good friend and club member has an old Chrysler Dealership and he chops and customizes 40s Mercs and prewar hotrods. Take care man.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Robertriley said:


> I think it will pass....one ugly and I are friends again.




pretty sure you're wrong.


----------



## old hotrod

Wow, leave town for a couple of days...what did I miss?


----------



## slick

So......
will the black airflow, actually show?
It's anyones guess, and you may never know....
if you don't show......

Be there or be an L7. 

The one, the ONLY, Southern California Shelby Invasion.

Our Northern California Shelby Invasion Rolling Relics chapter will be assembling in San Francisco on July 25th at 10am at the Hi Dive Bar.


----------



## slick

Do you see what i see??
A black Airflow in Long Beach ...??
Maybe we are both just hallucinating? 

Only the sunrise will show you the real surprise. Lol.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Say it isnt so! 
A black Airflow is gonna show!
A Shelby I will be riding? not!
Cause my Iver Johnson hits the spot!
Haha!


----------



## fordmike65

19 beautiful Shelbys invaded Long Beach today.  I didn't take many pics tho, but I'm sure others will post more up soon. Had a great time as always. See you next year


----------



## Freqman1

Thanks for the pics Mike. Hopefully one of the unofficial CC photographers will post up more. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie

Shelbys? I didnt see any only Iver Johnsons! I kid! Beautiful bikes as always! The only pic i took!


----------



## tripple3

schwinndoggy said:


> Shelbys? I didnt see any only Iver Johnsons! I kid! Beautiful bikes as always! The only pic i took!




I didn't take many pics either but I did get one of another Iver





And my cadet with the famous wall


----------



## cyclingday

*2015 SHELBY INVASION &amp; CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride - SUNDAY JULY 5th 2015*

The 3rd annual Shelby Invasion Ride is in the bag!
A good time was had by all and quite a few bikes that I hadn't seen before rolled out for the occasion.
One real nice surprise was having our favorite waitress handling the hungry lunch crowd. None other than the famous Shelby from Famous Daves BBQ.
She's our favorite and I'm sure you know why.








http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/05/8f37bb1182c87861225bc373dd22bc59.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[ATTACH=full]594388[/ATTACH]


----------



## cyclingday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN

MMMMM, Shelby


----------



## cyclingday

And in the spirit of the day, a little brotherly love.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hellshotrods

My Shelby Invasion pics and video are here:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?75731-2015-shelby-invasion-pics-!-Sunday-7-5-2015


----------



## slick




----------



## fordmike65

Some pics my buddy Andy took yesterday:













I do always make weird faces









My knees are already killing me!


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## Joe Buffardi

They make that model of Shelby in a 20 inch? hahhaha


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Long weekend with the CYCLONE COASTER family @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride & 2015 Shelby Invasion ... which was the day after 42 of the CYCLONE COASTER family rode in the 2015 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade ... 

Thanks to all that made it out for the ride & brought out their Shelby bicycles for a Shelby reunion for all to admire ... It was great seeing Shelby bicycles that I have never seen out before & some that I have too .. even with a few of the regulars that weren't able to make it out & were missed @ the ride

It was great to see Slick & Karla out on the ride after a early morning commute 6-7 hours down - ride & relax - & drive back home the same night - Now that's a long day ... 12-14 hours of driving - PLUS hanging out & riding with CC for 11 hours ... That is a full day for sure !!!! 

I look forward to making a long weekend up to the ROLLING RELICS San Francisco ride that Slick hosts later this month on Saturday July 25th with the hard core CC riders ... 

Ride Shelby everyone - Frank *


----------



## fordmike65

Joe Buffardi said:


> They make that model of Shelby in a 20 inch? hahhaha




ASS


----------



## slick

fordmike65 said:


> ASS




Hmmm.... i guess Mike needs a tall frame Airflow?? Custom built.....hmm.....


----------



## hellshotrods

Cool pics !!  Thanks  Mike and Andy !   That was a fun ride, perfect weather.


----------

